# 1948 Schwinn B6 Original - $950 (san jose downtown)



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/1948-schwinn-b6-original/6349539654.html


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 17, 2017)

Cheap![emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Oct 17, 2017)

Is $950 overpriced?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 17, 2017)

kreika said:


> Is $950 overpriced?




Probably, but it’s got a drum and lever, and mostly complete. Pretty cool crusty B6 if you could get it for $750

I’ve picked up a ton of prewar schwinns with postwar cranks, this one looks like it’s going the other direction.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Cheap![emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I agree. Crusty but straight and looks all original to my untrained eyes. I'd just oil/silicone it up externally, get the light and horn working if they don't, repack/grease all brg./chain, put  some good vintage rider tires and enjoy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Is $950 overpriced?




Given the crazy price Fore Brakes are bringing and being complete I say a good buy. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 16, 2017)

Did this sell?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 16, 2017)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Did this sell?



Yes


----------

